# Your Favourite Mens Eau De Toilette



## Mark_08

I collect them as hobby, just wondering what you guys use in your collection?

Which ones do ladies complement you on most?

Which ones can't you stand? I personally hate Joop and 1 million as every fecker wears it.

My favourite ones are; YSL La Nuit, Channel Allure Sport, Rochas Man to name a few.


----------



## David2012

ysl la nuit is very average imo

ive actually forgotten the smell but i had read many good revies so i bought it blind

got it was really disappointed and just sold it straight on for a 15pound loss

same with rochas man, very average imo

channel allure sport is always a winner though


----------



## vtec_yo

Boss bottled

Boss in motion

Davidoff cool water

Black XS

Diesel Only the Brave

Diesel fuel for life.

Armani diamonds.

Faves so far.


----------



## Mark_08

David 2012- I thought that with YSL when I first got it as a present, like you, I read lot of compliments on it but I was disappointed at first, However it grew on me.

Rochas Man intense version is the sh*t bro, the ladies swoon over it.

I also like Fahrenheit, Armani Code and Guerlain.


----------



## Heath

I also collect quite a few but my faves are:

1 million

Jasper Conran (women dig this 1)

Kuros

Gucci Envy (my personal fave)


----------



## clarkey

Creed Aventus......imo by far superior to anything on the market.


----------



## Mark_08

vtec- nice list mate, Black XS and Diamonds are quality but not to keen on Boss Aftershaves, I like the bottled Boss the grey top one though.


----------



## David2012

didnt even know there was an intense version

a few of my favourites are

Creed Aventus

Boss bottled

Burberry touch

Chanel platinum

Dolce and gabbana the one

Mugler cologne

Dior homme

Victor rolf antidote


----------



## Mark_08

Freespirit Uk- I also like the Gucci Envy, quality smell.

Clarkey- Creed perfumes are class.


----------



## 2004mark

Boss Baldessarini. Had it a few years ago, reminded me I really should get some more.


----------



## baggsy1436114680

Instead of wasting your time on these well known edt etc readily available in uk stores. just buy a couple of niche fragrances more unique and compliments galore. I have owned over 50 frags alot of niche my most complimented have to creed aventus and dior homme intense (vintage version), currently rocking Millisime imperial also a wonderful summmer frag


----------



## Guest

Hugo Boss Orange or CK one my favs


----------



## David2012

baggsy said:


> Instead of wasting your time on these well known edt etc readily available in uk stores. just buy a couple of niche fragrances more unique and compliments galore. I have owned over 50 frags alot of niche my most complimented have to creed aventus and dior homme intense (vintage version), currently rocking Millisime imperial also a wonderful summmer frag


i personally wouldnt buy millisime imperial as sean john unforgivable smells pretty much exactly the same for 1/5th of the pricetag

and personally wasnt blown away with dior homme intense although i know its universally loved

what others do you have ?


----------



## Mark_08

I agree that niche ones are better, however as David 2012 stated, some of the commercial ones do smell exactly like them.

I know the quality is different but when I splashed out £90 on Creed GIT and some douche says aaahhh you got Cool Water on, it ****es me right off.


----------



## Dux

I'm utterly staggered people take after shave so seriously.

I wear what I'm bought for Xmas.

Are you all that serious about your shampoo's too?


----------



## hometrainer

brute and hi karate unless your very old you wont remeber these


----------



## Dux

hometrainer said:


> brute and hi karate unless your very old you wont remeber these


I might have a bottle of Insignia in a drawer somewhere.

I've no Blue Denim though


----------



## Mark_08

Yes Dux about Toilet Roll too mate.


----------



## baggsy1436114680

David2012 said:


> i personally wouldnt buy millisime imperial as sean john unforgivable smells pretty much exactly the same for 1/5th of the pricetag
> 
> and personally wasnt blown away with dior homme intense although i know its universally loved
> 
> what others do you have ?


Sean john is similar yes but you can easily tell the difference, same with the cool water and GIT comparisons yes similar but to me they are noticable different. I dont have loads anymore i used to have to got rid of them now i have around 5-6, Others are terre dhermes nice orange earthy frag, mugler cologne and a few amouge's mainly for winter. For guys who want to step into the niche side join basenotes forum and guys sell decants so you dont have to buy the full bottle this is what i do and 50ml lasts ages, got my creeds from there also you can be assured you get a quality batch


----------



## powerhousepeter

at the moment...

1 million

armani sport code

212 original....never fails ;-)


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

My favourite is A&F - Fierce, awesome smell but rather pricey!


----------



## powerhousepeter

hahaha i remember having some insignia when i was like 10 and thinking i was the balls lmao



Dux said:


> I might have a bottle of Insignia in a drawer somewhere.
> 
> I've no Blue Denim though


----------



## phoenixlaw

Always and only Farenheit- had many compliments!


----------



## Wheyman

D&G the one

Jean paul le mal

cool water

Brut

Old spice


----------



## Jay.32

chanel bleu


----------



## baggsy1436114680

JimboSlice said:


> My favourite is A&F - Fierce, awesome smell but rather pricey!


yes girls go crazy with this one, fierce is what the spray in all there stores


----------



## phoenixlaw

Does seem odd though, a bunch of body builders going into great detail about eau de toilette. Long gone is the age old age image. Now we are all metrosexuals.


----------



## Dux

phoenixlaw said:


> Now we are all metrosexuals.


Only some mate, only some.

Wait till you stumble across the waxing threads :lol:


----------



## Dux

To the guys saying "x never fails" or "the ladies love y" would you be attracted to a munter because she smelt nice?

Btw, there's no such thing as the Lynx Effect either.


----------



## Wheyman

patcholi oil


----------



## UKLifter88

Armani Code

Lynx Temptation


----------



## Dorian Gray

Ralph Lauren Polo - Black

212 Men

Burberry Brit

Burberry weekend

Cool waters

Only for the brave by diesel


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Clinque happy

Diesel only the brave

D&G the one

Bulgari aqua


----------



## ba baracuss

This would be better asked of women only surely? I was recently bought some ck be by a girl, and she's a hottie so that will do me. I hardly wear the stuff anyway, it's gay.


----------



## tony10

lacoste red

joop


----------



## BB_999

baggsy said:


> Sean john is similar yes but you can easily tell the difference, same with the cool water and GIT comparisons yes similar but to me they are noticable different. I dont have loads anymore i used to have to got rid of them now i have around 5-6, Others are terre dhermes nice orange earthy frag, mugler cologne and a few amouge's mainly for winter. For guys who want to step into the niche side join basenotes forum and guys sell decants so you dont have to buy the full bottle this is what i do and 50ml lasts ages, got my creeds from there also you can be assured you get a quality batch


KRON by any chance?


----------



## stuart.s

chanel platinum is my favourite


----------



## baggsy1436114680

The Lifter said:


> KRON by any chance?


yes mate top guy he is


----------



## manofstyle

paul smith, issey myake, chanel all very nice


----------



## Simspin

taback sport

old spice

brute for the ladys! :wink:


----------



## Aggression

Most complimented by the ladies... Gucci Envy, Fahrenheit, Le Male, Armani Code, 1Million

Other personal faves Issey Miyake, Polo Black, Aqua Di Gio

Thinking of going to a proper perfumery, where they can concoct your own signature scent, as colognes smell different on different people.


----------



## Beans

Paul Smith - Extreme

Paco Robanne - 1 Million

Lacoste - L.12.12 Blanc

Burberry -Weekend

Diesel - Only The Brave

Hugo Boss - Hugo

There what I'm using at the moment, but there's a few I haven't tried yet that I want to.


----------



## Lorian

Davidoff Champion.

My favourite ever is Gucci Pour Homme but it's been discontinued :cursing:


----------



## FrancisMichael

Channel make great aftershaves, allure and allure sport smell amazing. 212 VIP is quite a new one that is a great smell, Tom ford are also personal favourites.


----------



## bayaga

issey myake is good. Only the brave is a good scent however it's too well used by everyone...


----------



## Hoddsy

CK Euphoria


----------



## David2012

Got some ed hardy love luck for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## weedave

bayaga said:


> issey myake is good. Only the brave is a good scent however it's too well used by everyone...


I like Issey Myake too and I also like Clinique Happy.


----------



## ConstantCut

Chanel Allure ftw


----------



## Little stu

Brut and hi karate


----------



## achilles88

one million by paco robanne


----------



## achilles88

terre de hermes


----------



## Dyl

Hugo boss the girlfriend loves, and I've just been given Burberry (I think), thought it would be horrible but love the stuff. I love 1 Million but everyone's got it


----------



## 1010AD

got to be jean paul gaultier


----------



## vtec_yo

Got a new one the other day. My mums partner bought it for her thinking it was womens but its for men.

Chanel egoiste. Result.


----------



## pea head

Ive have around 30 bottles..only because im a sexy [email protected] and women get moist over this when you send them home and they can still smell you 

Favs....

Issey Miake

Fahrenheit

Doir Homme

Boss Bottled..night


----------



## baggsy1436114680

pea head said:


> Ive have around 30 bottles..only because im a sexy [email protected] and women get moist over this when you send them home and they can still smell you
> 
> Favs....
> 
> Issey Miake
> 
> Fahrenheit
> 
> *Doir Homme*
> 
> Boss Bottled..night


Isn't that a little too girly for you, i have this but never wear it doesnt suit a bodybuilder lol suits your skinny 6 pac model type kid


----------



## secondhandsoul

I thought you lot would be brute and old spice wearers


----------



## Queenie

secondhandsoul said:


> I thought you lot would be brute and old spice wearers


No that's just me  x x


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Givenchy Pi.....at least once i'll be asked what im wearing on a night out if i have it on.


----------



## pea head

baggsy said:


> Isn't that a little too girly for you, i have this but never wear it doesnt suit a bodybuilder lol suits your skinny 6 pac model type kid


Maybe but they dont question it....so its ok


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

ISSEY MIYAKE the ladies love it.wore it on a lads holiday last year and had a russian girl licking me,she loved it.shame i was spoken for and not a player:cursing:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

hugo by hugo boss

hugo dark blue

Issey Miyake Leau DIssey

paco rabanne 1 million

212 vip

might have to give some of these others ago


----------



## Robbie

Chanel Bleu.

/end


----------



## BodyBuilding101

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> ISSEY MIYAKE the ladies love it.wore it on a lads holiday last year and had a russian girl licking me,she loved it.shame i was spoken for and not a player:cursing:


So moral of the story...dont spray issey miyake unless you want to be molested by a russian bird


----------



## Guest

Boringly, I like men to smell of ... themselves. Biggest turn-on. And cheap.

Like them to smell of me, too


----------



## eezy1

armani code, sean john unforgivable, 1 million, JPG le male, issy myake l`eau d issy


----------



## jake87

Leigh L said:


> Boringly, I like men to smell of ... themselves


brickdust, oil and sweat?


----------



## Dux

Can't believe this is still going.

You youngsters will never believe this, I shave using a bar of soap and a shaving brush.

Google it if you've never heard of one.


----------



## infernal0988

Paco rabban One million

Prada

Van giels


----------



## Champ91

chanel bleu, diesel only the brave, paco rabanne 1 million, davidoff champion


----------



## Kian1980

paco rabanne 1 million


----------



## HDU

One million and Cool Water!


----------



## fitrut

Creed Aventus

Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male


----------



## danaamer

Robbie said:


> Chanel Bleu.
> 
> /end


this.


----------



## FGT

Paco Rabanne ULTRAVIOLET

Boss Bottled

Chanel Allure Homme Sport


----------



## MattGriff

Never been a fan of fragrance, I just wash and am clean - job done. I smell of man, I won't wear a fake scent anymore than I will put makeup on.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Dolce & Gabbana - The One

Emporio Armani - Black Code

Clinique - Happy for Men

These are 3 of my favourite ones


----------



## Guest

Davidoff- Coolwater Game.


----------



## Sc4mp0

MattGriff said:


> Never been a fan of fragrance, I just wash and am clean - job done. I smell of man, I won't wear a fake scent anymore than I will put makeup on.


Do you fake tan one way or another?


----------



## Redbeard85

Diesel Green, hard to find these days...but it's my favorite


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

Chanel Bleu and Dior Higher


----------



## Musclegirl

Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male - lovely

Hugo Boss original is nice too.


----------



## Magic Torch

Hermes Terre - love this stuff at the moment!


----------



## MattGriff

Sc4mp0 said:


> Do you fake tan one way or another?


No


----------



## pea head

It was a toss up between Farenheit or Issey Miake....

....until i bought KOKORICO.....


----------



## Sc4mp0

MattGriff said:


> No


Well that answered my question,Haha.


----------



## Huntingground

Issey Miyake

Boss Bottled


----------



## fitrut

MattGriff said:


> No


liar :lol:


----------



## Gary29

That really is MattGriff in his Avi!


----------



## Gorgeous_George

brute, gallons of brute dripping from me, more brute then what a turk wears


----------



## engllishboy

Gorgeous_George said:


> brute, gallons of brute dripping from me, more brute then what a turk wears


Del boy, is that you?


----------



## thehogester

Magic Torch said:


> Hermes Terre - love this stuff at the moment!


My next purchase, smelt a sample the other day and it's awesome!


----------



## Mark_08

Terre D Hermes is quality.

Aventus is divine but too much money for an aftershave.


----------



## Wheyman

chloroform

its always a nockout with the ladies


----------



## baggsy1436114680

anyone interested in buying some frags, got quite a few most atleast 95% full, a few from on top of my head

le male

boss bottles also knows as boss number 6

terre d'hermes

issey miyake summer edition 09 (best one out there, look at reviews on youtube etc)

Got some 10ml small bottles of the dior range all pretty much unused

some others like dior homme intense, le isntant de guerlain extreme ( these are cold weather scents though )


----------



## Mark_08

Baggsy, How much are they going for mate?


----------



## baggsy1436114680

PM me in which one your intersted in il let you know the size and price...


----------



## Oztrix

Tried a few, ladies love this one, works every time...


----------



## eezy1

faves right now are armani code, issy myakke and 1 milli

occasionally ill stick some le male or unforgivable on


----------



## Drift

Sculpture by Nikos


----------



## Mark_08

I am running out of my Rochas Man Intense, can't find it anywhere, all they have is the Rochas Man. that stuff is good.


----------



## Magnum26

Mark_08 said:


> I collect them as hobby, just wondering what you guys use in your collection?
> 
> Which ones do ladies complement you on most?
> 
> Which ones can't you stand? I personally hate Joop and 1 million as every fecker wears it.
> 
> My favourite ones are; YSL La Nuit, Channel Allure Sport, Rochas Man to name a few.


I currently have Davidoff Champion Energy, D&G The One and Ferrari Red.


----------



## eezy1

baggsy said:


> anyone interested in buying some frags, got quite a few most atleast 95% full, a few from on top of my head
> 
> le male
> 
> boss bottles also knows as boss number 6
> 
> terre d'hermes
> 
> issey miyake summer edition 09 (best one out there, look at reviews on youtube etc)
> 
> Got some 10ml small bottles of the dior range all pretty much unused
> 
> some others like dior homme intense, le isntant de guerlain extreme ( these are cold weather scents though )


got any sample bottle 5-10ml of the hermes d terres stuff


----------



## Sambuca

Black xs

And jpg for the ladies


----------



## The Big Dog

Jean Paul Gaultier & PR 1 Million


----------



## baggsy1436114680

eezy1 said:


> got any sample bottle 5-10ml of the hermes d terres stuff


no mate just a 50ml bottle


----------



## eezy1

baggsy said:


> no mate just a 50ml bottle


have you got any YSL L`homme mate?


----------



## baggsy1436114680

eezy1 said:


> have you got any YSL L`homme mate?


No, its a good scent though i have had it in the past


----------



## RowRow

I have a few but my standard is Giorgio Armani Attitude. Like mont blanc legend, Gucci pour gimme and Tom ford porta fino too!


----------



## Jay.32

I have a nice bottle of "Bruit" at the mo... the girls down the bingo hall love it!!! they cant get enough of me. :thumbup1:


----------



## pea head

Just get some Koko Rico.......


----------



## Sambuca

Black xs

And jpg for the ladies


----------



## Themanthatcan

Dolice and Gabbana 'The One' is my fav at the minute


----------



## Mantoshka

Gucci Guilty is the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Helen88

Themanthatcan said:


> Dolice and Gabbana 'The One' is my fav at the minute


I think I agree, the womens one is awful tho! My favourite womens perfume is definately Armani Diamonds


----------



## Sc4mp0

Helen88 said:


> I think I agree, the womens one is awful tho! My favourite womens perfume is definately Armani Diamonds


Bit too sweet but fairly nice.

My favourite womans perfume us Calvin Klein - Euphoria


----------



## Joebrah

anything by hugo boss and armani code are my faves


----------



## infernal0988

Paco rabane 1 Million awesome perfume


----------



## Bedhead

Currently....Chanel Egoiste Platinum and a couple of the Tom Ford private blend.


----------



## Sub-Zero

2004mark said:


> Boss Baldessarini. Had it a few years ago, reminded me I really should get some more.


Where do you buy it from mate, I've been searching for it for some time.?


----------



## salopmedic

Boss - Bottled Night (dark Blue Bottle) The Mrs loves it and the girls in the office like it to


----------



## Tonk007

Sub-Zero said:


> Where do you buy it from mate, I've been searching for it for some time.?


there you go bro, think this is what you been looking for ?

its def legit site with athentic products

http://www.cheapsmells.com/productPaging.php?category=2&brand=Baldessarini


----------



## Sub-Zero

Tonk007 said:


> there you go bro, think this is what you been looking for ?
> 
> its def legit site with athentic products
> 
> http://www.cheapsmells.com/productPaging.php?category=2&brand=Baldessarini


Cheers bro, I've always been unsure of buying EDT's online in case they're not genuine. But if you say they're G2G then I'll check it out :thumbup1:


----------



## Tonk007

Sub-Zero said:


> Cheers bro, I've always been unsure of buying EDT's online in case they're not genuine. But if you say they're G2G then I'll check it out :thumbup1:


100% legit bro, been using this site for ages, they have a good range & a bit cheaper then boots/high st

infact just bought new edt few mins ago lol


----------



## Sub-Zero

Tonk007 said:


> 100% legit bro, been using this site for ages, they have a good range & a bit cheaper then boots/high st
> 
> infact just bought new edt few mins ago lol


Cool bro, my wallet might be a bit lighter now that you recommended me that site..lol

I just love buying different EDT's ...hahaha


----------



## Tonk007

Sub-Zero said:


> Cool bro, my wallet might be a bit lighter now that you recommended me that site..lol
> 
> I just love buying different EDT's ...hahaha


same here, due to this thread ive just spent 49 pound on 50ml hermes terre edt

as it seems to have good reviews hope its nice lol


----------



## Sub-Zero

Tonk007 said:


> same here, due to this thread ive just spent 49 pound on 50ml *hermes terre edt *
> 
> *
> *as it seems to have good reviews hope its nice lol


I've read great reviews about that so gonna buy some too, hopefully it's as good as they say!

Bro check out the price for this..?

http://www.amazon.com/Clive-Christian-Imperial-Majesty-Perfume/dp/9790770537/ref=cm_cr-mr-title

Is it for REAL..? mg: :blink:


----------



## Tonk007

Sub-Zero said:


> I've read great reviews about that so gonna buy some too, hopefully it's as good as they say!
> 
> Bro check out the price for this..?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Clive-Christian-Imperial-Majesty-Perfume/dp/9790770537/ref=cm_cr-mr-title
> 
> Is it for REAL..? mg: :blink:


wanna go halfs lol ? & here's me feeling bad for spending just over 40 for an edt

but honestly i would never ever spend that much on any perfume, even if i was a millionair etc

considering even in 20th century theres still so much poverty in some parts of the world


----------



## paulshane

Cant go wrong with JPG Le Male.


----------



## ampre

Brut 45

If it's good enough for Del Boy Then it's good enough for me.

Oh! and a drop of the old spice.

Henry cooper accient "Splash it all over"


----------



## J H

My EDT shelf:



Dont worry i'm not sad enough to buy all of them! I did a years placement at L'Oreal and made the most of the free stuff!

Out of these ones i'd say i prefer Polo Black, Armani Diamonds, Armani Attitude. Viktor & Rolf Spicebomb is an interesting one too!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

J H said:


> My EDT shelf:
> 
> View attachment 92955
> 
> 
> Dont worry i'm not sad enough to buy all of them! I did a years placement at L'Oreal and made the most of the free stuff!
> 
> Out of these ones i'd say i prefer Polo Black, Armani Diamonds, Armani Attitude. Viktor & Rolf Spicebomb is an interesting one too!


Go on tell us a funny joke.


----------



## paulshane

Jesus christ.................. i thought I was excessive with 4 different brands.


----------



## jstarcarr

Davidoff echo

1 million

Boss in motion


----------



## J H

s&ccoach said:


> Go on tell us a funny joke.


No Armani, No poonani?

No Polo Black, No seeing her rack?

No Diesel, No weasel?

:innocent:


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I have:

1 Million

212 VIP

212 VIP always gets good comments


----------



## A-BOMB

i use 1million and 212 get them bought every christmas so dont have to splash out haha


----------



## FreshPrince88

Lancomme Hypnose

Your girl will thank me later


----------



## J H

ryoung88 said:


> Lancomme Hypnose
> 
> Your girl will thank me later


Really??? Its nothing special lol


----------



## FreshPrince88

J H said:


> Really??? Its nothing special lol


You not a fan?

Worked big time for me, Huble brag here but iv had a good few amount of girls that have said to me 'what is that you are wearing?'


----------



## J H

ryoung88 said:


> You not a fan?
> 
> Worked big time for me, Huble brag here but iv had a good few amount of girls that have said to me 'what is that you are wearing?'


Everyone was saying at work its not a big seller but i think thats just because men see Lancome as a womens brand. Its ok, i'd wear it day to day but not in the evenings lol God i sound sad!

But if the ladies are liking it then i might have to wack some on :laugh:


----------



## FreshPrince88

J H said:


> Everyone was saying at work its not a big seller but i think thats just because men see Lancome as a womens brand. Its ok, i'd wear it day to day but not in the evenings lol God i sound sad!
> 
> But if the ladies are liking it then i might have to wack some on :laugh:


Get a spray behind both ears bro :001_tt2:


----------



## ConstantCut

Big fan of D&G - The One


----------



## hoolah

1 million

Diesel

strangely Cool water


----------



## Chairborne

Clinique Happy is awesome!!!


----------



## ashmo

Boss Bottled


----------



## SwAn1

If you're good looking doesnt matter what you wear, when they say 'loving that smell, what is it' its just a way of making conversation, if your fit they'd want some if you smelt of badger ****.


----------



## OrganicSteel

Diesel - Only The Brave. B1tches love that sh1t yo'


----------



## miguelmolez

Marc Jacobs.


----------

